# Allegro Barbaro - Bela Bartok



## Ancuimhin Leat (Feb 12, 2017)

Good day ! this is my interpretation of " Allegro Barbaro" composed by bartok from 1911

Ejoy it !

Thank you for vision, if you like my video you may subscribe on my youtube channel!


----------

